# Bundesregierung will Schlussstrich unter SIS II ziehen



## Newsfeed (19 April 2010)

In einer Antwort des Bundesinnenministeriums auf eine kleine Anfrage der Linksfraktion, aus der die tageszeitung zitiert, heißt es, der technische Ansatz der europäischen Fahndungsdatenbank SIS II sei veraltet, die Auftragnehmer überfordert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

